# Red Lights Not Working on Pro



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

The Red Lights on the front of my Roamio Pro aren't working. Doesn't matter if I am recording 1 or 6 shows, no (red) lights come on. The Power and Remote lights do work, but not the red ones. I haven't downloaded anything yet, so don't know about the blue light. I did check the settings and made sure the front lights switch was "on".

Any ideas as to why they aren't working? Anyone else having similar issues or know how to get them working?


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I remember reading that they do not light up.


----------



## gibbyscott (Jul 13, 2004)

Bwatford141 said:


> I think I remember reading that they do not light up.


Wrong - they totally light up. I have the pro and there are 6 red lights that will show depending on how many tuners are recording.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

You dont see these lights coming on?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

gibbyscott said:


> Wrong - they totally light up. I have the pro and there are 6 red lights that will show depending on how many tuners are recording.


Thanks for the heads up. I thought that it would be pretty lame if they didn't.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I heard the lights are hard to see. So I can understand if the OP didn't notice them.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

They are just not easy to see if you are a distance from the TIVO unit. The red shows but counting the the number of tuners in use is not easy...Especially for older eyes!!


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

I got right up to them and even turned the lights off in the room. They are not on, even a little bit.

Really weird... I guess I'll call Tivo Support tomorrow if no one else has any ideas.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

On older models you are able to disable front panel lights from one of the "Settings" screens. Not having a Roamio I am not sure if this has been carried forward into the new models.

michael


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

The red lights are VERY easy to see on mine. Also if his other lights work fine im sure the settings are not off.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

mdscott said:


> On older models you are able to disable front panel lights from one of the "Settings" screens. Not having a Roamio I am not sure if this has been carried forward into the new models.
> 
> michael


There is such an option, however, I made sure it was turned "on" to show the front panel lights. I don't know what else to do...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TheWizz said:


> There is such an option, however, I made sure it was turned "on" to show the front panel lights. I don't know what else to do...


Either exchange it or open it up and see if the leds that supplies light is not connected or has shifted.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

Contacted Tivo Support. They can't resolve it, so... sending it back for a new one. Fun Fun!


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

And now all of a sudden TODAY my red lights STOPPED working. My green light still works. I tried a reboot and I confirmed the settings for the front panel. I'm so upset now. I don't want to exchange the dang box over a dumb light. But I also don't want a broken box!

Has anyone else had this problem and fixed it without having to send the box back?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would think if it's out, the only chance to fix it would be to open it up. But even that is no guarantee it could fix it. So your only real guarantee of getting it fixed is to get it exchanged.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

The Blue AND Red lights do not work on my box. They worked for months now they don't. Green and Yellow work fine.

Can Tivo fix the box and mail me the same box back? My guess is they could swap out the right light assembly?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Millionaire2K said:


> Can Tivo fix the box and mail me the same box back? My guess is they could swap out the right light assembly?


They could...but I don't think TiVo works that way. I'd be willing to bet they send out the broken boxes to be refurbished by a 3rd party.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Millionaire2K said:


> The Blue AND Red lights do not work on my box. They worked for months now they don't. Green and Yellow work fine.
> 
> Can Tivo fix the box and mail me the same box back? My guess is they could swap out the right light assembly?


They would be replacing the box. You will not get the same box back.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If you're worried about saving your recordings you could ask TiVo for an advanced replacement unit where you give them a credit card and they pre-authorize payment for another Roamio, ship it to you, then you ship the old one back after the new one gets delivered and they credit you back when your broken one is received back by them. This way you could plug in the new one first and transfer your non-copy protected recordings to it, then ship them your broken one back for credit.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I had a "friend" whose Roamio Pro green power light suddenly stopped working last fall. Upon opening the case, it was found that the wires connecting several of the front panel lights to the motherboard were not very securely connected. IIRC, a gentle, careful push of each wire at the motherboard fixed the problem.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

bmgoodman said:


> I had a "friend" whose Roamio Pro green power light suddenly stopped working last fall. Upon opening the case, it was found that the wires connecting several of the front panel lights to the motherboard were not very securely connected. IIRC, a gentle, careful push of each wire at the motherboard fixed the problem.


BEST ADVISE EVER!!

I removed the cover and instantly saw the problem. The cable was put in crooked and was half out. I pushed the other half down and BAM, it WORKS!!

WOOOO!

Thanks a "Million"


----------



## arthuryang42 (Jan 3, 2005)

I had the same problem and opened the case and confirmed the LED wires were very loosely connected. I pushed it into the socket and and voila, the red recording lights came on. The connector for the power LED was also barely connected and I pushed those in also. 

It is really easy to do, for anyone who might be scared to do this on their own. The hardest thing is to see if you have the right kind of screwdriver to unscrew the cover!


----------

